# [OT] Tania drukarka do linuksa - co radzicie?

## BeteNoire

Jak w temacie. Nie znam się na drukarkach, ale nadeszła konieczność kupna. Około 200 zł na ten cel mogę przeznaczyć. Sprzęcik ten ma drukować proste dokumenty i umowy.

Mam przed sobą cennik pobliskiego sklepu, a w nim kilka tanich modeli do wyboru: Lexmarki Z735, Z617, Z615 oraz HaPeki 3920, 3940.

Co radzicie? Co będzie działać dobrze, a co sprawiać problemy?

Prosiłbym o opinie i przykłady z życia.

----------

## v7n

Moze cos zle przeczytalem, ale Lexmarki i Linuks to nic dobrego. Co innego HP - wiem, bo sam mam i jestem zadowolony  :Smile: 

"Proste dokumenty i umowy" - jesli to nie bedzie nic w kolorze, a bedzie wieksza ilosc, to moze laser ? Ale z drugiej strony 200 zeta to troche malo.

Pamietaj tez o prostej zaleznosci - im tansza drukarka, tym drozsze jej uzytkowanie ( hint: porownaj ceny i pojemnosci tuszow/uzupelniaczy ). W extremalnych warunkach ( takie tez mialem niestety ), cena nowego kolorowego kardidza, to cena nowej drukarki z kolorowym pojemnikiem. LoL.

/edit Moja rada, to zainwestowac troche wiecej i byc zadowolonym. Moj typ, to seria 5100. Ja posiadam 5150 i jestem zadowolony. Zarowno od strony softwarowej, jak i hardwarowej. Czarny uzupelniacz - 50 zl w sklepie, starcza na 3-4 'zastrzyki'. Jakosc - hmm... zalezy jaka czcionke ustawisz  :Very Happy: .

----------

## qermit

wejdź na stronkę http://www.linuxprinting.org/ tam masz praktycznie wszystkie drukarki które uznają Linuxa

IMHO za 200zł gupisz tylko małowydajne g.... . Jeżeli to ma drukować proste dokumenty i umowy zbierz kasę na laserówkę

----------

## BeteNoire

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Ale z drugiej strony 200 zeta to troche malo.

 

No ale takie życie. Max 250 to już naprawdę górna granica. Tyle mogę przeznaczyć i koniec.

----------

## aqu

Ja osobiście mam Lexmarka Z615 instalacja trochę mi zajęła ale znalazłem na gentoo-wiki piękny opis instalacji tego sprzętu, tak więc moim skromnym zdaniem, polecam  :Wink: 

----------

## ffurbo

Ja kilka dni temu kupiłem na allegro za 220 zl używanego HP LJ 5 z pełnym tonerem i jestem z tego zakupu zadowolony (jak narazie). Nosiłem się zamiarem kupna modelu LJ 1100 ale ze względow finansowych wybrałem model starszy (ok. 100 zł różnicy). Jeżeli nie zależy Ci na kolorze to przemyśl zakup używanej laserówki. Jakbyś się zdecydował to piłuj sprzedawcę o stan podajnika i cartgridga.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Epson Stylus C45 + GimpPrint 5.0.0-rc2 i drukuje cudownie!

----------

## szolek

Zdecydowanie HP innych nie popieram. Tylko szkoda że nie robią już takich pojemników jak kiedyś. Obecne są nieco za małe.

Ale uzupełniają się swietnie.

----------

## Crenshaw

HP. Dobra jakosc i swietne wsparcie dla Linuksa.

----------

## BeteNoire

Po odpowiedziach na tym i na innym forum wybór producenta nie pozostawia wątpliwości : HP  :Wink: 

Kwestia wyboru modelu to prawdopodobnie 3940 a 5440.

A miał ktoś do czynienia z czymś takim albo takim?

----------

## v7n

Nie zeby cos - ale ceny w podanych linkach sa wyzsze niz 'gorna granica' :>

A takie cos ? 5150_1 / 5150_2 / i tak dalej...

----------

## BeteNoire

No ok, są wyższe, ale wyższa też funkcjonalność. Mogę przecież "przeboleć" te 50 zeta aby mi tylko skaner i kopiarka pod linuksem działały. Na linuxprinting.org słowa nie ma o tych modelach więc chyba odpadają.

Dodam, że to nie ja ostatecznie decyduję o koszcie, po prostu przedstawiona mi została możliwa kwota, która teraz jest modyfikowana realiami.

EDIT: Obok stoi HP DeskJet 5440, zero problemów z konfiguracją, wszystko jest w dokumentacji Gentoo. Strona testowa wydrukowana  :Smile:  . Co jest naprawdę warta ta drukarka to wyjdzie w praniu, czyli po jakimś czasie.

EDIT2: Takie dziwne pytanie: w kompie mam USB 2.0, drukarka jest na USB 2.0, ale czy będzie ona działać prawidłowo jak podłączę ją pod trupka z USB 1, którego zamierzam nabyć właśnie w tym celu?

----------

## v7n

@edit2

Bedzie dzialac - tylko wolniej. Zawsze powinna byc zachowywana zgodnosc w tyl ( lub w dol, jak kto woli ).

----------

## Aramroth

Lexmarki źle działają pod Linuksem? Czego ja tu się dowiaduję..  :Razz: 

Mój Z23 (ok. 130 PLN, tylko tusze troche drogie) ładnie działa, instalacja tak jak opisane na gentoo-wiki.com

----------

